# Bilder Hintergrund für Photoshop



## steiner (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen
ich bin neu hier und hätte da mal ne Frage
gibt es ein Prog. für Photoshop wo fertige Hindergründe drin sind oder wo bekomme ich schöne Hintergründe sonst her.

vielen dank


----------



## Leola13 (9. Dezember 2003)

Hai,

bei PS sind doch Beispieldateien dabei ! Wenns um andere Fotos geht : stockfoto

... aber wozu hast du den PS ? Damit kannst du doch deine Hintergründe selber machen !  

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Howie (9. Dezember 2003)

Hallo
Bin mir nicht sicher was du genau meinst mit Hintergründen.
Hier habe ich mal ein Link, vielleicht ist das was für dich.
Hier ist eine schöne Fotoseite. Es ist alles da was man gebrauchen kann.
Dieser Link geht zu den Hintergründen.
http://www.bigfoto.com/themes/background/

Ich hoffe, das ich dir damit weiter helfen konnte.

Howie


----------

